# Sattelklemme die 2te AUCH !! keine ausreichende Klemmkraft



## Oskar1974 (10. Juli 2006)

Habe ein Grand Canyon Comp von 2005.
Muß immer wieder festsellen, das nach Ausfahrten die Sattelstütze nach unten gerutscht ist.
Fahre die Orginal Thomson Elite .
Habe schon den zweiten Schnellspanner von Canyon erhalten, jedoch auch der, bringt bei 12 NM Anzugsdrehmoment nicht die erforderliche Klemmkraft.
Wenn ich die Stütze entfette, knackt die Stütze beim Pedalieren.
Also auch nicht optimal !!
Kann mir hier jemand helfen !!!!!
Habe auch schon eine feste Klemme benutzt ohne 100 % tigen Erfolg!!
Habe jetzt diese hierhttp://www.boc24.de/epages/bicycles.storefront/44b2bc36006b74682719c240efa2071f/Product/View/126891?CatID=351000050&ProdPerPage=20 bestellt.

Kann sich ja auch mal jemand von Canyon äußern ( die Hotline kanns nicht)


----------



## Jack22001 (10. Juli 2006)

hi,
also ich hab zwar kein canyon usw. aber was mir da spontan einfällt: miss doch mal das sitzrohr und die Stütze im Durchmesser. Vielleicht hast du eine wo die Toleranz (Durchmesser) ein wenig hoch ist.

cya jack


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sebot.rlp (10. Juli 2006)

Das selbe Problem habe ich auch. Der Schnellspanner wird von Tour zu Tour immer lockerer bis dann irgendwann der Sattel runterrutscht.

Das ist echt eine gute Frage woran das liegen kann.

Gruß
Sebastian


----------



## Trailsucker (11. Juli 2006)

auch ich muss hin und wieder den inbus etwas fester schrauben weil mir ansonsten die stütze nach unten rutscht. ich weiß auch nicht woran das liegen kann


----------



## thto (11. Juli 2006)

hatte ich auch mal eine zeit lang beim 2005er Comp hat sich mit der zeit gegeben, ES7 noch keine Probleme dieser Art gehabt.


----------



## olih (11. Juli 2006)

das problem habe ich mit meinem gc ultimate auch.
alle 15 km kann ich die sattelstütze neu einstellen weil sie runtergerutscht ist.
habe die sattelstütze ursprünglich mit ca 12 nm angezogen und seitdem nochmal recht kräftig per hand.

würde mich auch interessieren was man da machen kann.
es nervt!


----------



## Vazifar (11. Juli 2006)

hatte das problem auch bei meinem xc5/2006. dieses problem wurde hier drin auch schon von anderen benutzern erwähnt.
nach einiger zeit "kapitulierte" die klemme bei mir, weil ich immer stärker spannen musste.
da hat man's mit dem leichtbau wohl etwas übertrieben - ist meiner meinung nach etwas zu filigran das teil.

mit meiner nachgekauften transx sattelklemme hatte ich bisher ruhe (die sieht auch optisch etwas stabiler aus)
vieleicht hilft für hoffnungslose fälle auch der sünhaft teure würger


----------



## tom23" (11. Juli 2006)

Ich hab mir eine günstige, robuste Klemme beim Händler besorgt, da ich die Canyon- Klemme zerlegt hatte.

Mit der LSD- Klemme habe ich leider keine guten Erfahrungen gemacht.
Obwohl das Thema schon des öfteren angesprochen wurde, so scheint es laut Sufu keinen eigenen Thread dazu zu geben.

Musste auch ständig diese Imbusschraube anziehen, damit der Sattel nicht wandert, und wenn das Ding nicht rutschte, dann ging er nicht runter bei geöffneter Stellung für den Downhill, also immer Werkzeug raus, schraub schraub etc.... bis es "peng!" gemacht hat.

Mit meiner jetzigen Klemme bin ich sehr zufrieden, obwohl diese bei weitem nicht so elegant daherkommt.War billig und ist sehr robust.

Wenn jemand wissen will, was für eine des ist, dann bitte PN.
Was meint denn Canyon dazu?


----------



## wagmacX (11. Juli 2006)

Tja, ich kann mich hier leider auch einreihen.   Bei mir sind es ca 5-10mm, die die Stattelstütze reinrutscht. Ich habe es auch schon mit der Reinigung von Klemme und Stütze versucht und nicht ganz so viel Fett, aber leider ohne Erfolg. 
Auch mein Gedanke, die Schraube mit Locktide zu sichern hat nichts gebracht - rutscht trotzdem.

Ich werde mir heute eine andere aus dem Laden holen, denn es nevt echt tierisch, regelmässig den blöden Sattel wieder richtig einzustellen.


----------



## Nose (11. Juli 2006)

käme man dem nicht mit montagepaste bei?
oder ist das bei der sattelstütze ganz falsch?


----------



## Didi123 (11. Juli 2006)

Nehmt vielleicht so was hier: *klick*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tom23" (11. Juli 2006)

also, mir ist eine Klemme, die passt, lieber als eine Paste, die klemmt


----------



## Fatal Error (11. Juli 2006)

Didi123 schrieb:
			
		

> Nehmt vielleicht so was hier: *klick*



Die Paste kannst Du vergessen.
Verwende eine ähnliche Paste für Vorbauklemmeung etc ... da ist Sie auch top.

Bei der Sattelstütze hast Du das Problem, daß Sie bei geöffneter Sattelklemme praktisch nicht mehr zu versenken ist.

Gruss
Alex


----------



## tom23" (11. Juli 2006)

trotzdem war das ein tolles Wortspiel!


----------



## Nose (11. Juli 2006)

ja, das war gut, musste schmunzeln!


----------



## FloImSchnee (11. Juli 2006)

Was mir auffällt, ist dass die Festigkeit der Klemmung von der Umgebungstemperatur abhängig ist. Bei sinkenden Temperaturen muss ich die Inbusschraube etwas nachziehen.


----------



## Wern (11. Juli 2006)

hatte auch das Problem. Sattel hat sich auch bei festester Klemmung immer weiter nach unten bewegt. Lösung bei mir:
Stütze raus. Mit WD40 mal anständig vom alten Fett und Dreck befreien. Genauso auch das Sattelrohr innen. Dann Die Klemme auseinanderlegen. Die kleine Messingscheibe auf der der ovale Klemmhebel die Kraft ausübt anständig saubermachen und dünn mit Fett einreiben. Dann noch die Stütze dünn einfetten und schon passt die Brezn. Hat bei mir wunderbar funktioniert und passt immer noch. Stütze lässt sich jetzt wunderbar leicht festklemmen und rutscht keinen mm mehr.
gruss Wern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RonnyS (11. Juli 2006)

nun bei mir "rutscht" die Syntace P6 --> ordentlich runter
(nach 3 km bereits 5 cm)
...würd mich ja bei der Bergauffahrt darüber freuen um bei der
Bergabfahrt die 1/2 wilden abzuhängen
aber so gut automatisch funktionierts nicht
werde auf jeden Fall "wern" seinen Tipp anwenden


----------



## Oskar1974 (11. Juli 2006)

Hallo Canyon,

bitte gebt auch mal ein Statement zu der Sache ab.

Kann es sein das bei gewissen Baureihen ( Rahmen so wie Sattelstützen) Tolleranzen aufgetaucht sind, die keine zugeben will.

Bin stink sauer über die Sache! 
Habe übrigends auch ein Rennrad von Canyon (Roadmaster Pro 2006)
Hier rutscht nichts, obwohl gleiche Sattelstütze und gleiches Rahmenmaterial verwendet wurde !!.

Es kann doch nicht sein dass man die Imbusschraube bis zum Verrecken anziehen muss, und es rutscht immer noch.
Im übrigen hält die Sattelstütze auch nicht mit der Festen Schelle !!

Aber anscheinend zählen nur Verkaufszahlen.


----------



## wagmacX (11. Juli 2006)

Wern schrieb:
			
		

> hatte auch das Problem. Sattel hat sich auch bei festester Klemmung immer weiter nach unten bewegt. Lösung bei mir:
> Stütze raus. Mit WD40 mal anständig vom alten Fett und Dreck befreien. Genauso auch das Sattelrohr innen. Dann Die Klemme auseinanderlegen. Die kleine Messingscheibe auf der der ovale Klemmhebel die Kraft ausübt anständig saubermachen und dünn mit Fett einreiben. Dann noch die Stütze dünn einfetten und schon passt die Brezn. Hat bei mir wunderbar funktioniert und passt immer noch. Stütze lässt sich jetzt wunderbar leicht festklemmen und rutscht keinen mm mehr.
> gruss Wern



So ähnlich hatte ich es auch gemacht, bei mir hat es aber leider nur eine Ausfahrt gehalten - jetzt rutscht sie wieder  

Keine Ahnung, vielleicht versuche ich es noch mal. Ich hatte nur einen Teil vom Sattelrohr sauber gemacht, war evtl zu wenig...


----------



## Trailsucker (11. Juli 2006)

ich habe in irg einen test mal gelesen dass die tester die canyon sattelklemme als wirklich wertvolles detail ansahen (?). also ich habe meine mal großzügigst mit industriefett eingeschmiert. seitdem hält sie (1 monat). hoffe das bleibt so.


----------



## weissbierbiker (11. Juli 2006)

also, ich hatte da bei canyon noch keine probleme würde aber eine neue sattelstütze verlangen. denn ich hatte bei einem 2. rad das problem mit einer sattelstütze von rose, nach umtausch in das selbe model wars kein problem mehr. also gehe ich von produktionstoleranzen aus, soll heissen die stütze ist zu dünn ( bzw der rahmen zu dick) aber stütze tauschen kommt wohl vorerst leichter, nach der dritten würde  ich mal nach nem anderen rahmen fragen.

es gab vor 2 Jahren das thema hier sehr wohl übrigens schon einmal, der lutz von canyon hat empfohlen wachsmalstift auf die stütze zu reiben. das wäre für mich allerdings keine lösung da es auch so passen mMUSS in dieser preisklasse, wir sprechen ja nicht von baumarktware !!

gruss wbb:m


----------



## weissbierbiker (11. Juli 2006)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=129893


----------



## weissbierbiker (11. Juli 2006)

nr 13 ist der lutz von canyon


----------



## stick007 (12. Juli 2006)

Moin Oskar1974,

die Klemmen scheinen wirklich nicht optimal zu sein. Ich denke, wenn Du eine andere Klemme nimmst, ist Ruhe im Karton.
Sonst musst Du Canyon so lange nerven bis eine Lösung seitens Canyon gibt.

Gruß
Björn


----------



## GT_Frodo (12. Juli 2006)

Hi!

Hatte mit meiner Stütze P6 und LSD Klemme auch schon massig Ärger.
Erst ist sie immer runtergerutscht, dann habe ich schrittweise - Werkzeug raus - das Drehmoment am Imbuß erhöht - dann konnte ich sie irgendwann nicht mehr runterstellen - Werkzeug raus - weil sie zu fest saß. Insbesondere bei nassem, schlammigen wetter und häufigem verstellen geht dann nichts mehr ohne Werkzeug. nervig. Nicht im Sinne eines SCHNELLspanners.

Rat an Canyon für 2007: KEINEN IMBUß Gegenhalter! Sondern eine Rändelmutter, die man SCHNELL mit der Hand verstellen kann.

Habe jetzt entfettet, neoprenüberzieher über Klemmbereich und pflege sie regelmäßig (gegen Korrosion)
Und mit der Zeit hat sich das Prob auch gegeben, habe ich das Gefühl. Vielleicht muß es auch nur erstmal ordentlich aufeinander einreiben. (wie einbremsen?)


----------



## Fatal Error (12. Juli 2006)

Hallo!

habe mittlerweile auch schon alles ausprobiert....

Ergebniss war bei allen Maßnahmen ähnlich:
- Entweder rutscht sie von allein
- oder sie rutscht nicht und man kann sie nicht mehr nach unten verstelllen 

Bei mir wirkt sich das ganze schon auf die Markierungen der P6 aus, die man im besagten bereich immer schwerer erkennen kann.

EIn Statement von Canyon wäre hier wirklich langsam mal zu erwarten....
allein schon aus dem Grund das anrufen in Koblenz ja eh net klappt.

Gruss
Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sundance (12. Juli 2006)

Hi ho,

meine Sattelstütze wandert auch nach unten.

Vor allem beim uphill auf Forstwegen wenn ich den hinteren Dämpfer blockiere.

Scheint klar, da ja dann die Kraft voll auf die Sattelstütze geht.

Gruß Sundance

P.S. Ich hab das Teil jetzt fester angezogen und es geht so. Wandert zwar noch immer aber naja.


----------



## Coolwater (12. Juli 2006)

auch ich habe dieses Problem. 

spanner auf - lässt sich verstellen, rutscht aber bei spanner zu

imbusschraube festgeknallt - ohne werkzeug geht nix

grössenbedingt muss ich die thomson bis MAX herausziehen, was die ganze sache noch "rutschanfälliger" macht.

wenn ich die ganze angelegenheit Sattel, Sattelklemme und Sattelstützklemme nicht regelmäßig sehr gründlich säubere und etwas einfette (ausser stütze), dann knarzt es bei jeder kleinen bodenwelle.

meine lösung is z.Z. Stütze und rahmen gründlich säubern und kein fett ran und dann die schraube (sehr) fest ziehen. is aber auch nur suboptimal, weil die stütze erinnerungen in form von kratzern und "abschürfungen" bekommt, weil man wie schon gesagt einen passenden imbus zum verstellen dabei haben muss und weil man sehr oft und regelmäßig alles sehr gründlich von jedem kleinen dreckkrümel befreien muss.

irgendwer hat mal was von kreide erzählt, dazu paast aber der kommentar von weissbierbiker, dass es auch ohne gehen MUSS.

greez


----------



## tom23" (12. Juli 2006)

also, ich kann mich nur wiederholen, ich hab 6,95 â¬ investiert und bin hochzufrieden.

und jetzt rutscht auch mit normalem fett nichts mehr.
ich bin zufrieden, weil ich (zum glÃ¼ck) nicht den grÃ¶Ãen wert auf supikultige teile lege.


----------



## Oskar1974 (12. Juli 2006)

Hallo und guten Abend.
Habe heute tatsächlich einen netten Herren (ernst gemeint) der Werkstatt-Hotline an der Strippe gehabt. Habe das Problem geschildert und er meinte, ich sollte das ganze Rad zu Canyon schicken .
Haben uns jetzt darauf geeinigt nur die Sattelstütze zu tauschen !Werde aber mal voraub meinen Rahmen und meine Thomson Stütze mit einer Schieblehre vermessen um eventuelle Tolleranzen vorab festzustellen.
Auf die Frage hin, ob die Stütze ins Sattelrohr rutschen dürfe beim Öffnen des Schnellspanners bzw.der Imbusschraube bei eine festen Schelle, kam die Aussage, dass dies nicht der Fall sein darf. d.h.
die Stütze sollte nicht einfach einsacken !!
Bei mir z.B. rutscht sie beim lockern der Schraube bis zum ,,Elite'' Schriftzug !!
Testet es mal bei euch.
Irgend etwas stimmt da nicht. Wenn es sovielen hier mit dem ...... Ding so geht dann ist an der Sache was faul.
Bin sonst mit meinem Harttail 100% tig zu frieden. Das muß man auch mal sagen.
Aber das ewige Gefummel mit der Stütze geht mir schlichtweg auf den Sack!!!!
Gruß
Bin mal gespannt bis Herr Staab sich äüßert


----------



## GT_Frodo (12. Juli 2006)

Heißt das also die ganzen sitzrohre sind zu groß? Das würde teuer werden, die zu wechseln ;-) 
Bei mir rutscht die p6 in "offen" auch haltlos runter. Und das alle stützen verschiedener hersteller untermaß haben ist wohl unwahrscheinlich. 

Aber ich kann damit leben, ist ja nun nicht so ein schlimmes Ding. werde mal wachs/ oder die Montagepaste ausprobieren, oder halt irgendwann ne andere Klemme. Ab und zu mal nen kultiges Teil neu ans rad macht doch spaß. hm.. velleicht die von Salsa...


----------



## fone (13. Juli 2006)

Coolwater schrieb:
			
		

> grössenbedingt muss ich die thomson bis MAX herausziehen, was die ganze sache noch "rutschanfälliger" macht.



nein. 

also bei sattelstützen der marken thomson und syntace muss man leider davon ausgehen, dass es am rahmen liegt (hinsichtlich maßhaltigkeit).

bei meinem 04er canyon rutscht die sattelstütze beim kompletten öffnen des schnellspanners auch runter, ist doch normal. hält aber bei geschlossenem trotzdem einwandfrei.


----------



## Vazifar (13. Juli 2006)

bei meinem xc5/2006 rutscht die sattelstütze beim öffnen des schnellspanners auch runter


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (13. Juli 2006)

XC6/2006. Thomson Stütze rutscht nicht runter. Schnellspanner ist auch nur locker zu.


----------



## Coolwater (14. Juli 2006)

XC5/05



> bei meinem 04er canyon rutscht die sattelstütze beim kompletten öffnen des schnellspanners auch runter, ist doch normal. hält aber bei geschlossenem trotzdem einwandfrei.



mhh... da ich die schraube so fest wie möglich anziehe, bewegt sich der schnellspanner kein bisschen mehr. wenn ich die schraube nur so fest ziehe, dass ich ihn mit der hand öffnen kann, so rutscht die stütze nicht sofort runter, sie rutscht dann nur währen der fahrt, wenn der spanner zu ist (ich mache aber auch kein fett an die stüzte)



> nein.
> 
> also bei sattelstützen der marken thomson und syntace muss man leider davon ausgehen, dass es am rahmen liegt (hinsichtlich maßhaltigkeit).



wieso? mein gedanke war der, dass eine stütze, die sehr weit herausgezogen ist, einfacher rutscht, weil die reibungsfläche kleiner ist. stützen, die tiefer drinnen sind haben doch eine grössere reibungsfläche (und damit einen grosseren reibungswiderstand) -> Physikkundige bitte berichtigen, falls nötig!

ich bin mir nämlich sicher, dass meine stütze nach ein paar cm nicht mehr rutscht, wenn die schraube nur so fest ist, dass ich den schnellspanner als solchen benutzen und die höhe der stütze verstellen kann.

cheers


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (14. Juli 2006)

Meine Thomson im XC6/06 ist fast komplett ausgezogen (1-2cm zur Min-Markierung). Nichts rutscht. Originalklemme.


----------



## supasini (14. Juli 2006)

um noch ein bisschen zur allgemeinen verwirrung beizutragen:
fahre canyon xc 2003er Rahmen.
mit Iridium-Stütze und Iridium-Spanner (orschinal) kein Prob
mit Iridium-Stütze und Salsa-Spanner: schicker, geringere Handkraft (hab ich mir zumindest eingebildet) - kein Problem
mit tune-Stütze und Salsa: rutscht wie oben beschrieben! ich vermute, dass die wesentlich hochwertigere Oberfläche der tune-Stütze geringere Reibwerte hat als die ziemlich schnell abgenutzte Eloxierung der Iridium-Stütze. 
Ach ja, die tune ist sogar etwas "dicker" als die Iridium!


----------



## Oskar1974 (14. Juli 2006)

Hallo erst mal 

Habe heute Abend eine kleine Tour mit meinem Roadmaster pro von diesem Jahr gedreht.  Habe nach Ende der Fahrt den Sattel etwas höher gestellt!
Dabei ist mir aufgefallen, wie schon angesprochen, dass die Sattelstütze bei völlig loser Sattelklemme nicht einrutscht! Sie sitzt sogar ,,relativ'' fest ( auch ein Rütteln am Rad verursacht kein Rutschen).
Die Maße im Vgl zu meien Hardtail sind bis auf die Länge identisch. Werde morgen mal meine Stütze von meinem Comp einbauen und einen Vergleich starten.
Fals sie auch nicht rutscht haben wir wohl eine Varianz am Sattelrohr.
Das wäre nicht so gut !!!!

Schaun wir mal !
Gruß
Pat


----------



## RonnyS (16. Juli 2006)

Nun ja....bin bald im Keller und werde hinsichtlich P6 Syntace Stütze
den Tipp von Canyon probieren:

Die Sattelstütze möglichst 
"entfetten", dafür den Exzenter der Sattelklemme ein wenig einfetten.


----------



## Oskar1974 (16. Juli 2006)

Hallo,
habe nun mal Maß genommen!
Die Sattelstütze hat 31,6 mm Durchmesser, das Sattelrohr 31,9 mm
Soweit mir bekannt ist darf die Differenz max 0,2 mm sein !!
Die Sattelstütze hat in losem Zustand auch richtig Spiel.
Im Vgl zu meinem Roadmaster pro(2006) sitzt die Stütze viel zu locker.
Beim Rennrad ist kein Spiel zu bemerken, und wie schon gesagt rutscht heier die Stütze auch nicht beim offener Klemme.
Die Idee von Canyon finde ich Schwachsinn und um das Prblem herum geredet.
Schaut man sich mal die Fettpackung an wenn man die Sattelstütze zum ersten Mal aus dem Rahmen zieht kann ich den Tipp von Canyon nicht nachvollziehen.
Ich denke mein Comp Rahmen, und auch einige andere Rahmen hier im Forum haben wohl ein Übermaß.
Bin mal auf die Lösung von Canyon gespannt!
Da nützt es wohl auch nichts, wie immer gleich von Canyon verlangt, das Rad zu Ihnen zu schicken. Eine ander Ursache als das Übermaß werden sie wohl auch nicht festellen!!!!!!
Im Übrigen, nach der Ausfahrt gestern war das ...... Ding schon wieder weiter drinne!


----------



## Raoul Duke (16. Juli 2006)

Hi Oskar,

am Rahmen kann man sicher nichts mehr ändern, aber man könnte die Stütze tauschen. Syntace bietet da meines Wissens nichts passendes, dafür bekommt man z.B. von tune eine Sattelstütze mit 31,8mm Durchmesser. Die sollte in deinen Rahmen passen und nicht rutschen. 

Da die Sache nicht deine Schuld ist würde ich bei Canyon mal anfragen, ob sie das Problem nicht so lösen wollen.  

Gruss
Sascha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oskar1974 (16. Juli 2006)

Hallo Sascha,

das ist ne gute Idee.
Morgen werde ichs mal wieder bei der Hotline probieren!!
Gruß


----------



## Legohund (17. Juli 2006)

Hallo zusammen,
auch an meinem Canyon Pro (geliefert am 29.06.06) rutschte der Sattel nach unten. Er wurde per Schnellspanner mehrmals festgezogen.
Als alles nichts nutzte habe ich den Schnellspanner (Schraube) mit Werkzeug festgeknallt (ca. 21 Nm - also über den von Canyon angegebenen Wert).

Laut Canyon ist die Sattelstütze an Rahmen(Bedienhebel) Schnellspanner	 zw. 9-12 Nm festzuziehen

Der Sattel hält bisher die Höhe und die Richtung.
Die Frage lautet: wie lange?  

Gruß -----> Legohund


----------



## Deleted 39826 (19. Juli 2006)

GT_Frodo schrieb:
			
		

> Hi!
> 
> 
> Rat an Canyon für 2007: KEINEN IMBUß Gegenhalter! Sondern eine Rändelmutter, die man SCHNELL mit der Hand verstellen kann.



Canyon, lasst es. Ich hab am alten Bike so einen mit Rändelmutter und finds total unsinn. Steht unnötigerweise über.

Und nen Inbus hat man immer im Gepäck. SOwieso stellt man das Ding ein - und gut ist.


----------



## GT_Frodo (19. Juli 2006)

du bist ja ein toller


----------



## Deleted 39826 (19. Juli 2006)

GT_Frodo schrieb:
			
		

> du bist ja ein toller




Ergebnisse 1 - 10 von ungefähr 15.300 für IMBUß .


Bist aber nicht alleine


----------



## Fatal Error (19. Juli 2006)

@ Alpha
Deinen Ausführungen nach hast Du das Problem net so ganz verstanden!

Einmal einstellen und gut ist funktioniert bei einigen Bikes hier leider nicht.....falls es bei Dir so ist Glückwunsch.

Und falls Du einen Vorsintflutlichen Spanner mit einer derart großen Rändelmutter hast die übersteht lass Dir sagen, daß es sowas auch in klein gibt und das das die 1000%ig bessere Lösung ist.    

Nichtsdestotrotz wäre es schön falls jemand vom *Canyonservice* mal was dazu sagt. 
Aber nach den Äußerungen hier im Forum und eigenen Anruf-Versuchen glaube ich mittlerweile daß da gar keiner mehr im Service und an der Werkstatthotline arbeitet......es wird nur noch verkauft.  

Alex


----------



## FloImSchnee (19. Juli 2006)

ALPHA-CENTAURI schrieb:
			
		

> Canyon, lasst es. Ich hab am alten Bike so einen mit Rändelmutter und finds total unsinn. Steht unnötigerweise über.
> 
> Und nen Inbus hat man immer im Gepäck. SOwieso stellt man das Ding ein - und gut ist.


Ich finde eine Rändelschraube hervorragend! Reicht ja eine ganz kleine, sieht kein Mensch...
Jedes Mal bei etwas größeren Temperaturänderungen das Minitool rausholen zu müssen, weil sich die Materialeigenschaften ändern, nervt...!


----------



## Fatal Error (24. Juli 2006)

Hallo,

habe vor einer Woche eine Mail an [email protected] bzgl. der Sattelstützengeschichte geschrieben und bis heute keinerlei Reaktion Antwort erhalten.

Es wäre wirklich schön wenn der Support hier oder per Mail mal etwas sagen würde.

Gruss
Alex


----------



## webhoffi (24. Juli 2006)

bei mir hat sich das Problem gelöst, indem ich einfach mal das "zuviel" an Fett von der Sattelstütze entfernte


----------



## RonnyS (26. Juli 2006)

ESX mit P6 Syntace Sattelstütze (Canyon-Tipp):

A) Die Sattelstütze möglichst
    "entfetten", 
    dafür den Exzenter der Sattelklemme ein wenig einfetten.

B) Die Schrauben der Sattelbefestigung P6 
    werden wie aufgedruckt mit einem Drehmoment 
    von 8 Nm angezogen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## olafcm (27. Juli 2006)

ich hab auch das problem der rutschenden sattelstütze an meinem comp aus dem jahre 2005, scheint wohl ein serienfehler zu sein?


----------



## allgauer__ (31. Juli 2006)

Hallo Leutz,
also ich hab das Problem auch (ES7 2006), bin aber nicht allein, mein Kumpel fährt ein Red Bull Bike, er hatte das selbe Problem, nach 15-20 km, auch wenn nur Asphalt gefaheren wurde, senkte sich die Sattelstütze um ca. 10mm.
Wir haben dann einfach die Metallsäge genommen und den Schlitz am Ende der Sattelstütze ca. 3mm verängert. Jetzt klemmts ohne Probleme.


----------



## Beppe (31. Juli 2006)

Auf die Sattelstütze kommt bei mir nur ein Hauch von Fett, um ein festfressen zu vermeiden.

Gründlich gefettet wird der Klemmbereich zwischen Klemmschelle UND Sitzrohr. Das stark unterschiedlich geschmeidige Schliessen/Arbeiten der Klemmung (schmaler werdender Klemmschlitz der Schelle) mit bzw ohne Fett ist deutlich zu erkennen. 

Nur eine "freigängie" Schelle kann ungehindert schliessen!


----------



## Bateman74 (31. August 2006)

2005er XC 7, ich wiege 92 kg bei 1,90 m (nix Fettes dran ) 
Habt Ihr schon was Neues von Canyon gehört? Ich habe nämlich das selbe Problem. Tipp von Canyon war, die Stütze zu entfetten - das geht gar nicht, weil sie dann im Sitzrohr knarzt. Einen Ersatz-Schnellspanner habe ich auch schon bekommen. Dies hat die Situation nicht verändert.

Ich habe die gleiche Beobachtung wie Flo gemacht - bei Kälte tritt das Problem verstärkt auf.

Ich stehe mit Canyon deswegen in Kontakt, beim nächsten Check wird das nochmal überprüft. Die Sache ist nur, Canyon kann das Problem ja nur schwer nachvollziehen. (Testfahrt zu kurz, Temperaturen zu hoch, Testfahrer zu leicht...) 

Das Bike ist übrigens mein sechstes Rad mit Schnellspanner - an keinem vorher ist diese Problematik aufgetreten.


----------



## Deleted 39826 (31. August 2006)

an meinem ist die LSC (??) klemme auch dran. die muss ich auch schon ziemlich fest anziehen, damit nix rutscht. die sattelstütze ist bei mir eingefettet.

an meinem alten K2 war ne diatech klemme dran. die musste ich auch festziehen, damit es hält. vielleicht bin ich mit 80 kilo auch zu fett


----------



## Michael Night (31. August 2006)

Bei mir rutscht nix (dazu gratuliere ich mir schonmal selbst)!Ich hab allerdings auch alles an Fett von der Stütze abgewischt und mit WD-40 gereinigt (auch das Sitzrohr innen).


----------



## FloImSchnee (1. September 2006)

Mit Fett auf d. Stütze sollte d. Rutschen sowieso nix zu tun haben. Wenn die Klemmung passt, rutscht sowieso nix.

Bei meinem Radl hält alles, das einzige was nervt, sind die temperaturabhängigen Materialeigenschaften. 
(d.h. bei sinkenden Temp. muss ich den Inbus nachziehen...)


----------



## hiflyer (3. September 2006)

Schlage vor ,Montagepaste von Dynamic.
Danach sollte nichts mehr rutschen,bin beeindruckt von dieser Paste und habe sie gerade beim VRO Vorbau verwendet.

Grüsse
hiflyer


----------



## MrRossi (7. September 2006)

Hallo Zusammen!

Habe auch ein 06er Comp und das gleiche Prob mit der Sattelstütze!
Habe in 14 Tagen einen Termin zur Inspektion und werde das Thema auf jeden Fall ansprechen und euch dann berichten.

Mfg
MrRossi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MrRossi (29. Oktober 2006)

So. Die Inspektion ist jetzt schon einige Zeit her und mein Problem wurde gelöst. 
Es hat sich Schmutz in der Klemmung angesammelt und so die Klemmkraft vermindert. Ein bischen Fett und eine Reinigung haben das Problem behoben.
MfG MrRossi


----------



## popeye13 (25. März 2007)

Hallo,
habe genau das hier beschriebene Problem an meinem 2007er ES 7.0.
Die Sattelstütze rutscht, auch wenn die Klemme stark angezogen wurde.
Bin ich der Einzige?
Die Klemmung ist einfach schwach. Wenn die Sattelklemme verdreckt ist, was bei dem schlechten Wetter momentan oft vorkommt, kann ich sie kaum mehr umlegen.
Ich glaube ich werde in was gescheites (z.B. Syntace) investieren, um das Problem zu beseitigen.
Gruß, popeye


----------



## wart (31. März 2007)

bei mir rutscht auch die Stütze am 07er GC.
Die Original Canyon Klemme scheint nicht der Hit zu sein.
Ich habe das Dind schon fast bis zum Anschlag zugerammelt und es rutscht trotzdem noch.
Da wird wohl was neues her müssen.
Was für Klemmen könnt ihr denn empfehlen?
Geld spielt keine Rolle > Hauptsache das Ding hält gescheit.


----------



## Oskar1974 (31. März 2007)

@wart
Nimm mal Kontakt mit der Hotline von Canyon auf. Die sollen Dir zuerst einmal ne anderen Schnellspanner schicken.
Wenn dieser dann auch keine ausreichende Klemmkraft aufbringt, dann oder,das kannst du auch gleich ausprobieren, nimm etwas Carbon Montagepaste von Dynamic. Die erhöht die Reibung zw. dem Rahem und der Stütze (das z.B. habe ich gemacht). Die Stütze ruscht nicht mehr und rosten kann damit auch nichts.
Wenn dies auch nicht hilft, dann hast du ein Übermaßm am Rahmen. Da hilft dann auch ne andere Schelle oder Schnellspanner nichts.
Dann brauchst du ne Stütze mit 31,8 ter Durchmesser.
Gruß


----------



## wart (16. April 2007)

Oskar1974 schrieb:


> @wart
> Nimm mal Kontakt mit der Hotline von Canyon auf. Die sollen Dir zuerst einmal ne anderen Schnellspanner schicken.
> Wenn dieser dann auch keine ausreichende Klemmkraft aufbringt, dann oder,das kannst du auch gleich ausprobieren, nimm etwas Carbon Montagepaste von Dynamic. Die erhöht die Reibung zw. dem Rahem und der Stütze (das z.B. habe ich gemacht). Die Stütze ruscht nicht mehr und rosten kann damit auch nichts.
> Wenn dies auch nicht hilft, dann hast du ein Übermaßm am Rahmen. Da hilft dann auch ne andere Schelle oder Schnellspanner nichts.
> ...



Danke für den Tip !!

Das Problem ist jetzt behoben. Canyon hat mir eine 31, 8 er Stütze geschickt und die hält jetzt gut.


----------



## AmmuNation (16. April 2007)

So, jetzt ist auch Zeit für mich hier mitzumischen.
Habe die originale Thomson an meinem XC6.0, auch die original Canyon 2007 Klemme - sieht schick aus, ist schön lang, gute Klemmkraft. Stütze ist gefettet, hält auch Wunderbar, da rutscht nix. Jedoch hats auf meiner letzten Ausfahrt geknarzt und geknirscht, das war nicht mehr normal! Man kann ja Angst haben dass vom Ton her gleich der Rahmen in 100 Stücke zerspringt. 

Nur schon wenn ich draufhocke knatterts, wenn ich aufstehe knatterts nochmal - dann ist aber auch ruhe im Karton. Auf Trails kaum auszuhalten dieses geknacke - was kann ich dagegen tun? War von anfang an nicht so!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aemkei77 (16. April 2007)

Sattel?


----------



## klogrinder (17. April 2007)

evtl dreck oder staub an der stütze


----------



## AmmuNation (18. April 2007)

An der Stütze hats natürlich Dreck, aber oben und nicht unten wos geklemmt ist. Ton hat n bisserl nachgelassen - ich betreibe weiter Ursachenforschung.


----------



## MTB-Ulli (20. April 2007)

Nach der Inspektion rutsche auch bei meinen Radl die Sattelstütze permanent in das Sitzrohr. Mir war aufgefallen, dass die Stütze relativ großzügig gefettet war. Ich habe auf anraten von Canyon die Stütze, die Klemme und und das Sitzrohr entfettet und gereinigt und anschließend ein wenig mit Kettenöl eingeschmiert. Jetzt ist Ende mit Fahrstuhl.

Gruß

Ulli


----------



## schuh (28. April 2007)

Hab auch das Problem der rutschenden Sattelstütze an meinem Torque 2.

Ist inzwischen soweit dass die Sattelstätze in dem Bereich in dem ich sie normalerweise Spiegelglatt ist und dementsprechend noch mehr und leichter rutscht.
Die Klemme ist auch schon total im Eimer. Die Schraube hat einen Knick von mind 15° und das Gewinde ist hinüber, was sich durch den Winkel der beiden Gewinde ergibt wenn sie zu arg um die Achse der Sattelstütze gebogen werden. 
Werde da mal ein Bild nachreichen damit man dass nachvollziehen kann.

Hab daraufhin letzte Woche mal bei Canyon angerufen, die meinten nur "Rad einschicken", 25 Euro soll ich für eine neue Klemme zahlen, das ist ein Verschleissteil! 6 Monate nach Radkauf?

Entfettet, und die Schelle neu gefettet hab ich schon wie hier öfter beschrieben. 
Denk es liegt inzwischen vorallem auch an der Aalglatten Sattelstütze.
Was kann ich da noch machen?

Muss ich wirklich das gesamte Rad, jetzt mitten in der Saison einschicken?
Das mach ich natürlich nicht! Da kleb ich sie ehr jedesmal mit Tape fest, aber das kann es doch nicht sein, bei einem 6Monate alten Rad?


----------



## wart (28. April 2007)

schuh schrieb:


> Hab auch das Problem der rutschenden Sattelstütze an meinem Torque 2.
> 
> Ist inzwischen soweit dass die Sattelstätze in dem Bereich in dem ich sie normalerweise Spiegelglatt ist und dementsprechend noch mehr und leichter rutscht.
> Die Klemme ist auch schon total im Eimer. Die Schraube hat einen Knick von mind 15° und das Gewinde ist hinüber, was sich durch den Winkel der beiden Gewinde ergibt wenn sie zu arg um die Achse der Sattelstütze gebogen werden.
> ...





Also bei mir lag es ja eindeutig an dem zu kleinen Durchmesser der Sattelstütze. Mit der die dann 0,2 mm dicker war war das Problem gelöst.
Vielleicht solltest du dir von Canyon erst mal ne neue Stütze schicken lassen.
Die Klemme hast bestimmt du selst durch zu starkes anziehen kaputt gmacht.


----------



## AmmuNation (28. April 2007)

wart schrieb:


> Also bei mir lag es ja eindeutig an dem zu kleinen Durchmesser der Sattelstütze. Mit der die dann 0,2 mm dicker war war das Problem gelöst.
> Vielleicht solltest du dir von Canyon erst mal ne neue Stütze schicken lassen.
> Die Klemme hast bestimmt du selst durch zu starkes anziehen kaputt gmacht.



Die Toleranz bei Sattelstützen liegt bei 2/10mm. Wenn man eine zu kleine Stütze nimmt, macht man das Sitzrohr und die Klemme kaputt.


----------



## schuh (28. April 2007)

Danke!

Bin da ganz euerer Meinung!
Das Rohr ist sicher zu klein, und die Klemme hab natürlich ich kaputt gemacht da ich sie unnatürlich fest ziehen muss um überhaupt mal 1km weit fahren zu können ohne das der Sattel wieder ganz drinnen ist.
Aber das kann doch nicht sein bei einem 6Monate altem Torque?
(Es handelt sich natürlich um einen original Sattelstütze und ein original Sitzrohr!)

Was soll ich jetzt machen? Hab das bei Canyon wie gesagt mal angebracht aber deren Empfehlung war lediglich das Rad einzusenden!

Davon bin ich natürlich gerade nicht so begeistert wo die Bikesaison gerade richtig los geht... aber wenn`s nicht anders geht... :-(((




Eine andere Geschichte ist dann noch das krumme Sitzrohr des Torque.
Mein Sattel geht daher jetzt schon nicht annähernd ganz rein. (kann damit aber im Moment noch ganz gut leben)
Wenn ich mir jetzt eine Sattelstütze mit einem grösseren Durchmesser holen würde würde die Stütze ja logischerweise noch weiter herausstehen!

Ist langsam schon bisschen ärgerlich/ enttäuschend, bei einem neuen Rad dieser Preisklasse.


----------



## AmmuNation (29. April 2007)

> (Es handelt sich natürlich um einen original Sattelstütze und ein original Sitzrohr!)



Wir gehen davon aus, dass das Sitzrohr original ist. 
Die krummen Sitzrohre gibt es immer wieder bei Torques. Und so würde ich an deiner Stelle nicht fahren, mit rutschender Stütze etc. Mein Tip, auch wenns wehtut: Schick das Bike ein. Wahrscheinlich kriegst du nen 2007er Rahmen mit geradem Sitzrohr und passender Sattelstütze.


----------



## unchained (29. April 2007)

AmmuNation schrieb:


> Mein Tip, auch wenns wehtut: Schick das Bike ein. Wahrscheinlich kriegst du nen 2007er Rahmen mit geradem Sitzrohr und passender Sattelstütze.



 natürlich ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AmmuNation (29. April 2007)

Ne weisste, Canyon hat tonnenweise Rähmen aus allen Jahrgängen in allen Grössen und Farben...


----------



## schuh (30. April 2007)

Weiß wirklich nicht was ich machen soll...

Ich bekom sicher keinen neuen Rahmen wenn ich es einschicke. Wenn ich Glück hab bekomm ich vielleicht ein neues Sattelrohr, aber dafür hab ich ewig kein Rad.  
(Wie lange dauert sowas eigentlich durchschnittlich? 2Wochen?)

Gibt es da nicht irgendwie eine sinnvollere Variante?

Denk ich werde da jetzt einfach was basteln und das Rad nächsten Winter mal einschicken... aber ist irgendwie auch blöd, aber was soll ich machen?


----------



## bassgranate (30. April 2007)

Ich würde auch sagen: Sattelstütze messen, Rahmen messen und wenn der Unterschied größer als 0,1mm ist ne andere Sattelstütze kaufen. Dann muss es einfach passen. (es sei den das rahmenrohr ist keglig). An dem Schnellspanner glaub ich liegt es nicht.

mfg, die Bassgranate


----------



## Vazifar (30. April 2007)

ich habe mir (nachdem das auswechseln der klemme leider nur vorübergehend was gebracht hat) eine neue,  (günstige) sattelstütze gekauft. 

das durchrutschen ist seitdem (seit ca. einem halben jahr) vergangenheit, obwohl die neue sattelstütze dasselbe mass wie die thomson elite hat ??!!


bike: canyon xc5, modell 2006


----------



## AmmuNation (30. April 2007)

schuh schrieb:


> Weiß wirklich nicht was ich machen soll...
> 
> Ich bekom sicher keinen neuen Rahmen wenn ich es einschicke. Wenn ich Glück hab bekomm ich vielleicht ein neues Sattelrohr, aber dafür hab ich ewig kein Rad.
> (Wie lange dauert sowas eigentlich durchschnittlich? 2Wochen?)




Sattelrohr/Sitzrohr: Das Rohr am Rahmen, wo deine Sattelstütze eingeschoben wird.
Das kannst du garnicht neu bekommen, niemand flext den Rahmen auf um ein neues hinzuschweissen. 
Vielleicht eine neue Sattelstütze, aber die wird wohl den gleichen Durchmesser haben wie deine alte, bringt also nix. Und wegen des Versenk-Problems: Wenn du angibst, dass du das ding komplett Versenkbar brauchst, dann kriegst du eventuell einen 2006er der noch rumstand oder aber - was eher wahrscheinlich ist, da das Problem behoben ist - einen 2007er Rahmen.

Aber auch ich Arbeite nicht bei Canyon und drum würde ich an deiner Stelle ganz einfach anrufen und fragen wie lange das es dauert, was sie machen etc. Wenn du nur eine neue Sattelstütze (nicht Rohr  ) bekommst, bringt das ja auch keine Abhilfe, dein Sattelrohr wird nicht enger deswegen...


----------



## schuh (30. April 2007)

Sorry, Sattelrohr und Sattelstütze hab ich im letzten Post verwechselt.

Weiß natürlich was was ist, hab es nur verwechselt da ich ich eigentlich schon lange in einer Besprechung sitzten sollte....

Bin noch immer ziemlich ratlos was ich machen soll, werde auf jedenfall mal Rohr und Stütze vermessen...

Mir ist nätürlich auch klar dass ich es nicht mit einem Schnellspanner beheben kann wenn das Problem im Stallelrohr liegt.

Die Lösung für das gekrümmte Sitzrohr von seiten Canyons ist ja eine Art "Manschette" die oben in das Sitzrohr gesteckt wird und dann eine dünne Sattelstüze darin die Vollversenkbar ist...
Kann mir nicht vorstellen dass das dann stabiler ist als das original....

Werd mir weiter den Kopf zerbrechen....


----------



## aemkei77 (30. April 2007)

> Die Lösung für das gekrümmte Sitzrohr von seiten Canyons ist ja eine Art "Manschette" die oben in das Sitzrohr gesteckt wird und dann eine dünne Sattelstüze darin die Vollversenkbar ist...
> Kann mir nicht vorstellen dass das dann stabiler ist als das original....



wird häufig so gefahren, ist von der Stabilität bei z.B. USE Reduzierhülsen her absolut kein Problem und garantiert dir eine Lösung beider Probleme


----------



## AmmuNation (30. April 2007)

Ich kann mir nur schwer vorstellen, dass diese Lösung steif ist. Denn der Klemmpunkt ist ja nur 1-2cm gross, unten aber hat die dünnere Stütze ein wenig spielraum zu jeder Seite. Sicher, dass das nicht Flext, auch nicht bergab wenn man auf dem Sattel bei schweren Trails hocken bleibt?


----------



## unchained (30. April 2007)

es hält  ... ist nich das erste mal, dass sowas eingesetzt wird


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -KAi- (22. Oktober 2010)

Der Threat ist zwar schon etwas alt, aber ich unterleg ihn mal mit einem hübschen Bild, das mehr als 1000Worte sagt :





...wahrscheinlich habe ich die Schraube zu weit eingedreht. Aber Klemmen die ich bisher hatte konnte ich dann einfach nicht mehr schließen - hier entschied sich die Schraube zu brechen. 
Recht ärgerlich wenn man auf einer Tour ist! Aber gut für die Kondition, mehrere Kilometer im stehen zu fahren


----------

